
Ask HN: Is there a database of Linux commands and their flags - laumars
While the obvious answer is `man`, what I&#x27;m after is something parsable so I can convert the contents into a JSON format for a project I&#x27;m working on.<p>Also, same question but for Windows commands (not Powershell).
======
detaro
You probably have to parse the man pages. Explainshell.com does that, you
might be able to use some of their code.

~~~
laumars
Thank you, I'll take a look at Explainshell.com.

It seems weird (to me at least) that there isn't already a modern, machine
parsable, format for this.

